# Mobile View



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Feb 2020)

Folks,

Although it doesn't have the Army.ca green (yet), Mobile view is available. To switch back and forth, use the following:

Mobile View
Desktop View

Note, mobile view does not look good on a desktop. Try it on your phone.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Feb 2020)

Hmmm  looks ok....


----------



## midget-boyd91 (12 Feb 2020)

The rest of the site shows up in normal colours until you open a thread. 
Thought my browser was throwing a tantrum for a minute there.


----------



## Good2Golf (12 Feb 2020)

Looks great Mike!  Thanks for working to bring it back on line.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 May 2020)

The Army.ca green is back. Let me know if you find issues with it!


----------



## Good2Golf (24 May 2020)

Mike, not sure if it’s just in iPhones, but whereas the top right triple-dash icon would immediately pop the menus down no matter where you were in any thread, it now seems to require scrolling up to the top of the thread...ie the drop-down menu seems locked to the top of the page, not current scrolled position in thread.


----------



## RangerRay (24 May 2020)

Is there a way to adjust the settings?  It is very dark and hard to read. Thanks!


----------



## GAP (24 May 2020)

Ditto


----------



## Good2Golf (24 May 2020)

To be honest, I liked it when Mobile View was black text on white background.   I agree, I find the dark, saturated-colour text against a medium intensity similar hue to be dIfficult to read, in all the flavours of Milnet, Army, Air Force, Navy .ca’s


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 May 2020)

...and we're back to high-contrast.


----------



## GAP (25 May 2020)

Nice. Thx


----------



## Good2Golf (25 May 2020)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> ...and we're back to high-contrast.



Ahhhhh....looks great, Mike! 

Thanks

G2G


----------

